# Charlie, where are your wings?



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I asked him and look.. bahaha










I HAZ DEM MUM, SEE!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

aw, his wings look so pretty.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Those are some big boy wings!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL he makes me laugh so much. I love him although he's SOOO noisy!

Oh and don't mind the messy house.. heh.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

very pretty!!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

We should ship Charlie and Flash off to bad boy cockatiel boarding school, they can be noisy together.

Flash kept me awake from 4-6:30am today wolf whistling. Even the other tiels looked grumpy.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lmao thats cute....he's like duh mum they're on my sides!! here i'll open them for u lol


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Danielle said:


> We should ship Charlie and Flash off to bad boy cockatiel boarding school, they can be noisy together.
> 
> Flash kept me awake from 4-6:30am today wolf whistling. Even the other tiels looked grumpy.


We should, especially Flash, I'd have wanted to choke him if he kept me away from 4 until 6. 



kimmikefids said:


> lmao thats cute....he's like duh mum they're on my sides!! here i'll open them for u lol


:rofl: Yep, I bet that's exactly what he's thinking.


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Omgosh, you taught him that? Awrsome stuff. His wings are very nice.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is adorable 

I'm trying to get Gumby (Quaker) to lift hers up that high when she says hello and i'm still working on getting her to do it on command (she's proving this to be harder then every one makes it out to be lol) she takes turns waving with her wings and her foot LOL 

she'll even shrug her "shoulders" but she only lifts the wings the same height as she does when she waves LOL


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I did, with a lot of millet close by lol. I said "lift your wings" and I put my arms out and he done it after a few times! then I grabbed the camera, said it two more times but he didn't do it.. gave him millet then said "Charlie, where are your wings?" and I once again, put my arms up and he done it again. 

Aww, that's a start atv, hope she gets it soon! it is hard, but at least she's waving & shrugging.  You could ask her questions now and she can shrug her shoulders instead of talking.. that'd be funny.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

ohhh do i see some patches on his face? awwwww 
does he have another color mutation or is he still maturing?


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Solace....as a father i must say i'm quite appalled at the state of your room young lady!!! lmao!!! cute pic of charlie
Mikey


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Aawww. He looks so proud of himself too.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That is so cute! Now if you could just teach him to SAY "I HAZ DEM MUM"


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

SweetSimmy - he's does have a few patches, he's a normal grey split to pied. 

LMAO mikey. I swear I let Charlie in there and look at it now.  

I wanna teach him to say that Sue, haha! good thinking, I never thought of that.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

How adorable! That trick is amazing.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow!!! you guys are good...megan blames it on her fat cat otis lol
Mikey


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm trying to teach my Quaker to quack like a duck on command. She kind of quacks like a duck sometimes.

Oh, I wanted to stuff him in a suitcase and ship him off somewhere. In the end I wound up grabbing their spray bottle and misting him into a wet, soggy tiel mess so he'd groom himself rather than sing. That's how I discovered he can wolf whistle and preen at the same time. He can also eat and drink and whistle at the same time.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She really quacks like a duck? LOL that's adorable.

LMAO @ you wetting him, aww poor baby. :rofl:



bigmikey36 said:


> Wow!!! you guys are good...megan blames it on her fat cat otis lol
> Mikey


But it was HIM!!! he god **** crapped all over the lounge today and guess who had to clean it!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

hmm whats that saying about ppl in glass houses and stones mikey??  as for charlie he is a clever boy!!! i wish my birds did something on demand....its more like i'll do it if i feel like mum...end of story


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL! Mr. Charlie is too clever for my liking sometimes.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I wish I could teach Aladdin to do that. Even if I could though his wings wouldn't look like that. He is permently missing some of his flight feathers due to bad wing clippings from a pet store I use to take him to when I was younger. I didn't know how you were suppose to do it and we never watched and just assumed it was being done right. It's the only thing I can think that would cause his bald spots. Anyways your bad boy looks so adorable.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aww, poor Aladdin! Shiro is the same, only he's got no feathers at all on one wing but he's got all of them on his other one, so he's never going to have them "perfect wings" like Charlie's and it's a real shame when you get people who do crappy *** jobs when it comes to wing clipping because it not only destorys their wings, but destroys their ability to fly too, which is the whole purpose of having wings!!


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

awww that's adorable! I can't wait to teach kessie tricks!


----------

